# copper ammo



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

Does anyone use the copper rounds from Magtech or Corbon? It's time to change out my Glock 23 carry ammo and was looking at these. What do ya think guys?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I've shot the DPX from CorBon in .40S&W, .45ACP and .45ACP +P. It shoots good and like everything from CorBon, appears to have a little extra umph. Pricy also, about a buck a round.
I carried it reguarly in my Kahr P40 before I sold it. Now the .45ACP ends up in my Para P14 or Colt Model 0 occasionally when I venture out with one of those.
No expierience with the Mag Tech copper.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

ORYGUN said:


> Does anyone use the copper rounds from Magtech or Corbon? It's time to change out my Glock 23 carry ammo and was looking at these. What do ya think guys?


I think too much thought is given to ammo. Some people will spend 40.00 on a box of 20 rounds, carry it for 6 - 12 months and then shoot it, only to replace it with different ammo that they never shoot.
I like to buy reasonably priced hollow points. About once a month I shoot the gun with the carry ammo from the holster.
A Remington UMC 230gr JHP (25.00 - 30.00 per 100) will kill a man just as dead as Hydra Shock 185gr 9.99 20rds Golden Saber 185gr 27.50 per 20 or Speer 185gr gold dot 18.99 per 20
Don't buy all the hype. Any quality ammo that your gun will shoot dependably is worth carrying. All it need to do is function reliably, and let air in and blood out.


----------

